# [ENMag] Comments and feedback



## RangerWickett (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm interested in getting feedback about the ENWorld Player's Journal.  Right now there's no way for people to post reviews of the magazine on the reviews page, so hopefully a few people will swing by here and give us their opinions.  What do you like, dislike, and want?


----------



## arwink (Nov 14, 2003)

What do I want?

A copy of the mag 

Edit: And, having borrowed a a copy of #3, real comments 

On the whole, I really like the magazine.  I think the balance of articles in issue 3 has worked better than the two previous issues - walking the fine line between "how to re-work your campaign" articles and "crunchy bits" that can be dropped into any setting, between "How to be a better player" and "New whize-bangery for your wizard" type articles, and even the split between things that help the player and those that help the DM.

Make Hellhound write more articles.  

The art continues to be very cool, as is the layout.  My only real complaint here was the placing of the Origins Con Report.  While I enjoyed it, it meant that the first four pages of the mag were industry-style chat and assessment (when combined with Morrus's editorial), when really what I wanted to leap into was crunchy gaming goodness.  Given some of the meaty articles in the issue, particularly with the great accompanying art, I would have prefered to see them up front - mainly because when perusing magazines on the newstand I give them the first few pages to catch my attention before deciding to buy it.  

Is it just me, or have the covers gotten glossier since the first issue?


----------



## Steverooo (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm still waiting on that "paperwork" you were supposed to send me...?


----------



## Capellan (Nov 24, 2003)

It's not feedback or comments, but a friend of mine did some artwork inspired by my Unholy Days article.  I think it came out pretty well 

Everdark

Everdark - detail


----------

